# nfs mw movie??



## nishant_garg89 (Mar 21, 2006)

nfs mw movie files are not playing

:-i recently got  nfs mw , there was some problem ,earlier it was playing 
moviees(in game) FINE!
BUT

:-recently unknown problem has caused the game to not to play movies
it simpply jumps to next part of game,without playing the awesome cinematics

:-now please can anyone help!!
how can i play the movies manuaaly from the "movies folder" using some 
software!!

lz help,thankx a lot!

:-ANd the File format is like "blacklist#15.vp6"
any software that play the *.vp6 extension

:-reinstallig the game,updating drivers doesn't he


----------



## domin8r (Mar 22, 2006)

EA uses an encrypted vp6 codec for all its movies. I'm pretty sure there is'nt a third-party tool to make them playable, but as always someone in the community must be hard at work on making this work even as we speak/write.


----------



## Darthvader (Mar 22, 2006)

Well U are in luk I found a vp 6 decoder which is freely available for yu to view the NFS MW movies
cheerz
heres the link
*www.on2.com/downloads/vp6-decoder/


----------



## rollcage (Mar 22, 2006)

Klite Codec Pack has VP60, VP62 & the latest VP70 Codec.

Download: *ftp.freenet.de/pub/filepilot/windows/multimedia/video/k-lite_codec_pack/klmcodec152.exe 
Or
*www.softpedia.com/get/Multimedia/Video/Codec-Packs-Video-Codecs/KLite-Mega-Codec-Pack.shtml


----------



## nishant_garg89 (Mar 22, 2006)

thanx a lot of guys......

p.s. Plz tell me:
1.if i hav a car in the beginning(chosed from 4 given),i use it for the game but midway in the game say at 45 50 %, i plan to change the car and buy a new one ,do i hav to apply all the parts,visuals,performance parts again,means all the money again?
2.Does game auto save after every race i win, like in nfs UG 2,or i hav to sav the game in the safe house again and again
3.which is the best car?


----------



## mav3r1ck (Mar 22, 2006)

nishant_garg89 said:
			
		

> p.s. Plz tell me:
> 1.if i hav a car in the beginning(chosed from 4 given),i use it for the game but midway in the game say at 45 50 %, i plan to change the car and buy a new one ,do i hav to apply all the parts,visuals,performance parts again,means all the money again?
> 2.Does game auto save after every race i win, like in nfs UG 2,or i hav to sav the game in the safe house again and again
> 3.which is the best car?



1. there was only NFSUG in which once u have bought all the performance upgrades, u won't have to buy them again if u purchase a new car coz u could fit the new car with the same performance upgrades without spending cash again. but in NFSUG2 and NFSMW u would have to buy the performance upgrades if u wanna mod ur new car irrespective of whether u have those upgrades fitted on ur previous car. that means spending money all over again. if u r lucky, u may get the pink slip to the rivals car when u beat him and when u have to choose two markers. those cars are modded to some extent.
2. the auto save option is all up to u coz u can disable or enable auto save option in the game itself.
3. the best car is the one which u have in the beginning when the game starts i.e BMW M3 GTR but that car is taken by Razor and u have to beat 15 rivals, then Razor himself after which u have to take on and beat Sgt. Cross and his corvette riding cop gang to get that car. Until then u can get those rival cars(if u r lucky), mod them, and use them to climb the blacklist. 

happy riding   

cha.


----------



## nishant_garg89 (Mar 27, 2006)

*Codec*

i downloaded the vp6 codec, installed them but don't know how to use them...
there is only one change in my pc after the installation that some "vp6 settings" has appeared in my control panel
i need some sftware kind of thing that can run the movies, or some softwrae the utilize the vp6 codec


----------



## Darthvader (Mar 27, 2006)

Dude did u install it frm the Oni site link i gave yu
If yes then run it just from Any media player u wish and it will run since req decoder is installed


----------



## nishant_garg89 (Mar 30, 2006)

darthvader 
i don't understand, i hav downloaded and installed it from the link u gave me, but how to go further, my windows media player is not playing those movies(even after some as u say decoder of on2 is installed), because it always say it does'nt support the file


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 3, 2006)

You can download movie extractor for watching movie.

link here www.nfsunlimited.net and click nfsmw utilities.


----------

